# Frage zu Layman ( gelöst )

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

ich habe mir gerade nach  dieser  Anleitung Layman installiert.

Layman erstellt mir aber keine

```
/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

Habe eine /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf erstellt.

Wie muss der Inhalt der Datei genau aussehen?

Danke schon mal

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

habe die Lösung schon gefunden.

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/local-overlay"

in die 

```
/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

 eingetragen.

mfg

----------

## Necoro

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> Moin, Moin
> 
> habe die Lösung schon gefunden.
> 
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/local-overlay"
> ...

 

Falsch - deine eigenen Overlays landen nicht in der make.conf von layman, sondern in der /etc/make.conf. Die make.conf von layman wird schon von layman angelegt, sofern du das erste Overlay hinzufügst (über layman ... als zb "layman -a sunrise")

----------

## Josef.95

Beachte auch das die neueren layman Versionen nicht mehr 

/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

sondern

/usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

erstellen und nutzen.

MfG

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Falsch - deine eigenen Overlays landen nicht in der make.conf von layman, sondern in der /etc/make.conf. Die make.conf von layman wird schon von layman angelegt, sofern du das erste Overlay hinzufügst (über layman ... als zb "layman -a sunrise")
> 
> 

 

Genau das ist das Problem  :Confused: 

```
layman -a enlightenment
```

 wurde die layman make.conf nicht erstellt.

mfg

----------

## Josef.95

Du bist aber heut auch sehr Auskunftsfreudig..  :Wink: 

Hier eine Kurzanleitung

```
# echo  "app-portage/layman git subversion" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# ermerge -av layman
```

Mit 

```
# grep ^storage /etc/layman/layman.cfg
```

siehst du welchen Pfad die layman-Version nutzt. (nur zur Information)

Mit einem 

```
# layman -L
```

lässt du dir die Liste der zur Verfügung stehenden Overlays anzeigen.

Nun kannst du mit einem 

```
# layman -a enlightenment
```

dein gewünschtes "enlightenment" Overlay hinzufügen.

Nun muss noch der Eintrag in die /etc/make.conf , damit portage von deinem Overlay weiß,

den richtigen Eintrag sollte dir 

```
# grep ^storage /etc/layman/layman.cfg | cut -d\: -f2 | xargs -I° echo "source °/make.conf"
```

ausgeben.

jetzt solltest du Pakete via emerge aus dem Overlay nutzen können.

viel Spaß..

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

danke für die Mühe.  :Smile: 

Grüße

----------

